# Will the Rats Hurt My Guinea Pigs?



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

My rats have discovered that they can climb off the bed during play time and get into the guinea pig cage. One of our rats is obsessed with the guinea pigs and loves to sit with them in their pigloos. It's pretty cute but now some of the others have caught on and are trying to get into the cage too. Should I be worried?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If it was me, I wouldn't let the rats and guinea pigs socialise with eachother. It could turn nasty...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

To be honest? Probably.

Guinea pigs are prey. Rats are predators.

The rats can and may kill the cavys.


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

That sucks. I have a HUGE grid cage for the guineas that can't be moved and it's hard to watch seven rats during free range time. I'll have to come up with something...


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

there's no way you can free range in a different room?


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

Nope. I have too many other pets spread out around the house. The room that the rats and guinea pigs are in is the only room I've ever been able to successfully keep the cats out of. We had a horrible incident just last week where one of our cats degloved our gerbil's tail so the rats are confined to my daughter's room for eternity. I think we are going to try covering the guinea pig cage tightly with a sheet and see if that works.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can you not shut a door to keep the cats out another room?


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

I can but I have an eight year old daughter and a ten year old son. They are great with the animals but not completely trustworthy yet (i.e. the gerbil degloving incident). The room with the rats and guinea pigs is the only room the cats and dogs have never been allowed in so the kids are really god about remembering to keep the door shut. I don't want put the rats or guinea pigs in another room and risk the cats/dogs getting to them. I have one cat and one dog that could care less about the smaller animals but the rest would love nothing more than to gobble them down. 

Plus, my husband is less than fond of the smaller pets and the less he sees of them the better. I don't think he's even noticed that we are up to seven rats and I would like to keep it that way. I might even be able to sneak in a couple of more. Ahhh the complicated life of a multi-pet owner...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol: I'm sure he won't notice a couple more then.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

The short answer is yes, possibly. And don't underestimate your piggies! Just because they don't bite doesn't mean they can't. My Milk and Cookie laid into one another and inflicted some pretty nasty wounds. Fortunately they both healed up ok without intervention, but I've heard of piggies needing vet care after a fight.

Are you using C&C cages for your gp's? If you have extra grids, you can construct a lid... Some people use the closet shelving from Lowes as C&C lids, too, but my husband tells me that could get pricey.

Another option- get a roll of hardware cloth the right width to hang over the sides an inch or so, cut the length, and bend the sides over the edges of the pig cage. (does that make sense)? Then you can lift the top off when the rats aren't free-ranging.

Otherwise, I think the best temporary cover idea in the thread is the sheet- you can tuck the ends under the gp cage, to keep the ratties out. It wouldn't stop a determined rat, but it might help "hide" the pigs, and discourage the rats.

Good luck!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

My neighbor's two guinea pigs got killed by wild rats. Our sweet little friends are still capable of the same. Don't trust them.


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> My neighbor's two guinea pigs got killed by wild rats. Our sweet little friends are still capable of the same. Don't trust them.


Oh! That's horrible! I have a C&C cage with an enclosed top that they get through with ease. We've never left the rats alone during free range time so we see them every time they jump into the guinea pig cage. It's been such a p.i.t.a. keeping them out but I will definitely use Mary's hardware cloth idea or something from now on to make sure they never get in there again.


----------

